# Hubby is trying



## koolmum (Aug 1, 2014)

Ladies

I love my guy. .
He lost his job last year..
And he went back to work as a 
Contractor because he loves the work..
However financially
We are struggling..
Should I give him time to 
Get it together?


----------



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

Why wouldn't you? You are ready to give up on him? What are you doing to help the financialsituation?


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Remember when you got married the words " for better or worse".


----------



## Faeleaf (Jul 22, 2014)

I would not have a lot of respect for someone who bailed on a marriage because of financial difficulty, unless addiction was involved.


----------



## koolmum (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank You

I am looking for support, it is tough when you don't have support outside the marriage,

No I am not bailing!

Did you ever have one of those years?


----------



## tennisstar (Dec 19, 2011)

Do you work? If not, you probably should.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening koolmum
If he loves you and you love him, then you should stay with him. No amount of money can can make up for not being with the person you love.

There are people out there with less money than you can possibly imagine. There are people out there with more money than you can possible imagine. Money is great to have, it makes life easier, but it won't make you happy.





koolmum said:


> Ladies
> snip
> I love my guy. .
> snip
> ...


----------



## CoralReef (Jul 1, 2014)

As a previous poster asked do you work?

Also, have you told him how you feel about the current financial situation?


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

When a friend of ours set out to have his own contracting business after the dot.com failings, I have him the book "Your Money or Your Life" and it really helped him a lot.

Sounds like you guys need to get on the same page financially.
The worst thing you can do is to let someone not pull their weight when that's what they want to do. The book is not religious or anything like some programs, it just has a lot of useful information about money, time and resources on hand (skills and materials) and management of all of that.

You could get some ideas, at least it's a good place to start, also has some tracking spreadsheets and talks about goal setting for what you want out of life and how to get it, with or without starting with a lot of cash on hand.


----------



## johny1989 (May 21, 2014)

Yeah I think you have to give him time, because he is trying to set the things so you should have to give him sometime.


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

Who hasn't struggled financially at one time or another? My husband has been laid off/fired many times over the years and while eventually he does get another job sometimes it wasn't paying what he made previously and we just adjust our budget.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, we had years where we struggled and we made it through.

I'll ask too. Are you working? Do you have kids? If you are not working and the kids are school age, then maybe you can find a job. Sometimes even the school your children attend are looking for people to work as yard duty's, teacher's aides or cafeteria workers. That way you are only working when they are in school.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

if you are NOT working, suggest you get a job--one with health benefits. That would reduce some of the pressure on him, and give you the proper perspective on how hard it is to actually make some money.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

tennisstar said:


> Do you work? If not, you probably should.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This!

And start minimizing expenses to bare bones....


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

soccermom2three said:


> I'll ask too. Are you working? Do you have kids? If you are not working and the kids are school age, then maybe you can find a job. Sometimes even the school your children attend are looking for people to work as yard duty's, teacher's aides or cafeteria workers. That way you are only working when they are in school.


:iagree:

Although, even if your kids are younger, you can still get a job. I have a 1 year old and work opposite my husband(he works days, I work evenings part-time), so we can have enough income for bills and necessities. Money has been very tight for us, but we're making it work.


----------

